# Anybody interested in fantasy fiction?



## Tengu91 (Dec 26, 2020)

Hey everybody! When I'm not traveling I'm writing. I wrote a novella last year as a kickstarter incentive for "Dragonband," a growing series of high-fantasy anthologies and novels in the vein of "Forgotten Realms" and "Dragon Lance." It was released on Amazon a few days ago as an e-book, and I figured I'd pimp it here for my fellow nomads 😅 It's a swashbuckling adventure involving shapeshifters, death cults, human sacrifice, and, as the cover suggest, centaurs. I've been published in a few anthologies, podcasts, and videogames, but this is my first solo venture and I'm pretty proud of it  It'd mean the world if some of my fellow vagabonds and troubadours could give me their thoughts on it! Thanks everyone   

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08PL4J6WJ/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 27, 2020)

Well, for a buck, I'll give it a go. The link looks like 'episode 3' based on the description though, which one should I start with?


----------



## Tengu91 (Dec 27, 2020)

@Matt Derrick I hope you like it! And there's no chronological order to the series. It's just the 3rd ebook/novella the company's produced, without any real connection to the others besides being set in the same universe. I don't know why they called it an "episode." ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------

